# M3 power/manual seats



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Im considering trading my 04 330cic for an M3 in the fall, the 330cic is the first E46 Ive had with power seats, Im considering not getting power seats in the M3, any comments? I noticed it seemed I had more room with manual seats, I dont adjust the seats much, Im the only one who would drive it. Ive priced it both ways, it says about $1150 in the overall MSRP.

I know its a personal preference, just wanted some feedback, if anyone has seen the same difference I have between the manual and power seats (ie. more room or at least it seems it) in the E46

Comments?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

If you are tall, manual seats give you slightly more headroom. I am tall with short inseam of 32, so I ordered my M3 with manual seats and no sunroof. It was awesome to finally have a car with headroom even with my helmet on.

The one big advantage of manual seats is the fact that you can slide the seat all the way back before you get out of the car, so that you don't rub against the side bolsters, as they do wear VERY VERY quickly otherwise.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

I wanted width adjustable seats, so I had to get the power seat option.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

For me the width adjustment alone is worth the expense of power seats.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Manual seats hands-down. I'm tall so with power seats and moonroof, my head bumps against the roof now and then. I have to tilt my head to the side a little bit when wearing a helmet. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Skip the moonroof. I wanted width adjustable, so I got power. But manual is nice.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Agreed, skip the roof, and unless you are rather stout, the width adjustable seats are nice.


----------

